# 2013 bulk help



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey all,

I think my down fall has been bulking and cutting to much... So I'm going to focus 2013 on just a bulk...

Currently...

5"11

190lbs

10% bf

I know during this bulk I'm going to increase body fat by atleast 5-10% which I'm not to fussed about ... Ok I lie but has to be done... Very top heavy at the moment no matter what my squat legs are really growing slow...

Anyway...

I eat roughly 350g protein/ 200g carbs/ 100g fats and a refeed once a week.

I'm looking for advice on how to fit the rest of the Marcos in, I mean I already have 7 meals a day ? Should I just increase my meal sizes ?

Need to be aiming for ... 400g protein 500g carbs 200g fats... Any ideas lady's and gents ?

Obviously I'm going to be running t3 and gh to help keep to much fat off.

Cheers,

o yeah happy new year I'm one of "those" who don't drink I prefer to eat.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Have you learned your metabolic rate? (With activity levels included)

If so just eat clean with 500kcals over maintenance, try a macro split of 40:40:20 (p c f) and see how that goes, if you get fat a little introduce cardio or lower carbs.

Also try a mass building routine, easy enough to come by!

Good luck with bulk mate, if your Cautious about looking different to people were baggy clothes. Alll the best mate

Ps. I'm sorta new to this and 16 so I'm not exactly a genius at this


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Good link to help you work calories out

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/berardi41.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4003003


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello mate

In my opinion if you're going for the bulk, I have stated before keep your shirt on and don't look at your abs,?. Come summer and when you have the mass, think to yourself you will go on a cutting phase and you will be in the best shape.

I know how you feel when you have worked so hard to get where you are and then see it fade away.

You could try to bulk without losing size and maintaining your shape however this would be very difficult and would ideally require a PT doing all the calculations and checking progress constantly. The best option is old school, Go for the bulk and then you have reached around 5kg above your ideal weight, then go through a strict cutting phase and hopefully you should be in the best shape.

As for your question then 7 meals are more than enough, you can breakup your requirements and split it into 6 meals if you have to. During the bulking phase don't worry too much if you go over on a certain meal and even if you go over your requirements it's no big issue.

During bulking you have to eat at least your min amount and during cutting you have to eat bang on the requirements.


----------

